# IS IT REAL OR IS IT FAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

*DO THE RESEARCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*WHAT DID CHINA DO !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246632886142468096


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

Virginia pastor who defiantly held church service dies of coronavirus
					

An evangelical pastor died of COVID-19 just weeks after proudly showing off how packed his Virginia church was — and vowing to keep preaching “unless I’m in jail or the hospital.&…




					nypost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

Is pro wrestling an ‘essential business’ in Florida? Gov. Ron DeSantis says it is.
					

The statewide stay-at-home order doesn’t cover essential businesses. Then the governor layeth down the exception for the WWE.




					www.tampabay.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Virginia pastor who defiantly held church service dies of coronavirus
> 
> 
> An evangelical pastor died of COVID-19 just weeks after proudly showing off how packed his Virginia church was — and vowing to keep preaching “unless I’m in jail or the hospital.&…
> ...



*You just LOVE to be beat don't you......*

*This quote in the article says it all :*

" Their daughter, Mar-Gerie Crawley,told WTVR that her father initially 
dismissed his symptoms because 
*he has a condition that often leads to fevers and infections. "


He had an underlying condition DIDN'T HE....99 % of the time that is the cause and COVID-19*
*gets the credit because of the standards set by the CDC/NVSS/NIH....Yes the numbers are FALSE.*
*It's all over the news how the numbers are being stacked and this is a CLEAR EXAMPLE..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You just LOVE to be beat don't you......
> 
> This quote in the article says it all :*
> 
> ...


And? Those with underlying conditions are especially susceptible to the ravages of covid-19, the healthy die sometimes as well. We are all born with a pre-existing condition, we are human and fragile . . . no one gets out alive.
He did something foolish and reckless, unfortunately being "drenched in the blood of Jesus" isn't a cloak of immunity.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 317148, member: 1707"

And? 
*And what.....urine Idiot.*

Those with underlying conditions are especially susceptible to 
the ravages of covid-19, the healthy die sometimes as well. 
*A. The underlying conditions enabled a manufactured Virus *
*from CHINA supported by the DNC to label his death due to
 COVID-19 and stack the death number ever higher in an
attempt to scare the AMERICAN PUBLIC into submission
while DESTROYING one of the most Robust economies*
*ever......!
B. The number of individuals dying from just COVID-19 is in the .005 % range....*


We are all born with a pre-existing condition, we are human
 and fragile . . . no one gets out alive.
*YOU may have been born with a " Pre-existing " condition to support a
CRIMINAL CABAL KNOWN AS THE DEMOCRAT PARTY , but I wasn't !*


He did something foolish and reckless, unfortunately being
 "drenched in the blood of Jesus" isn't a cloak of immunity.
*You are a sick Bastard to imply the above......!!
*

/QUOTE


*No research for the TRUTH means the Husky Poo Poo humiliation continues....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 317148, member: 1707"
> 
> And?
> *And what.....urine Idiot.*
> ...


You are quite literally insane.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are quite literally insane.



*Sucks to be you doesn't it.....Try a big glass of comprehension today.*


----------

